# Bienvenue ! / souhaiter la bienvenue / être le/la/les bienvenu(e)(s) - accord



## Spain_is_different

Salut à tous!!

Aujourd'hui je vais vous poser une question dont j'ai pas de réponse... et je me demande pourquoi.

Chez les bancs je vois souvent "*Bienvenue*"
Je sais bien que "bienvenue" est un nom qui indique une arrivée propice et de ce fait bien accueillie.
Mais ce mot là doit être un adjectif...Bienvenu (pourquoi "bienvenue"? "à celui qui est allé au banc".

Or, ça vient du verbe "bienvenir"... Mais on dit "un truc parvenu, un truc survenu, etc";. Pourquoi na va-t-on pas dire "un homme bienvenu"? Normalement on utilise toujours la forme masculine […]. Pourquoi on met dans les bancs "bienvenue"? On se rèfere alors au nom? Ou on dit "bienvenue" par rapport à une personne? C'est-à-dire, "bienvenue" (cette personne qui y est allée). Est-ce que qqn a vu "bienvenu" à un banc ou à n'importe quel endroit? Je tape sur google "bienvenu en france" et je obtiens que 700 résultats tandis que si je tape "bienvenue en france" j'obtiens près de 60 000!!

Enfin merci de vos réponses.

C'est qqch de très subtil, il faut bien l'avouer, mais je me demande depuis longtemps pourquoi c'est comme ça.


*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Papalote

Salut,

On vous souhaite la bienvenue, mais on raccourci le tout á un seul mot. Du moins, c'est la réponse que j'ai reçue quand moi aussi j'ai posé la question.

À +

P


----------



## geve

Oui, il s'agit du substantif "la bienvenue", qui veut dire "accueil aimable" ; et non de l'adjectif au féminin.


----------



## xav

C'est évidemment curieux, car en tant que substantif ce devrait être la "bonne venue". Il me semble que l'expression latine qui a donné un adjectif en espagnol et en italien a été substantivée en français sous l'influence des langues germaniques, Welkom, Willkommen...

_Bienvenu _en tant qu'adjectif me semble exister tout à fait, avec un emploi assez restreint :
_Tu seras le bienvenu_
_Un cadeau très bienvenu._
C'est ainsi que l'on m'a dit un jour _Les ingénieurs ne sont pas bienvenus dans la banque.  _

Il n'y a pas de verbe _bienvenir_, et _bien venir_ ne s'emploie guère : on parle plutôt de _bien arriver_, généralement au passé.

Je ne suis pas sûr que _bienvenue_ signifie _accueil aimable... _peut-on dire qu'on organise la bienvenue pour quelqu'un ? Il me semble qu'il s'agit d'abord du trajet, et par extension de l'arrivée. _Souhaiter la bienvenue_ est toujours un peu comique, puisque par définition ce trajet et cette arrivée ont déjà eu lieu lorsqu'on s'exprime... C'est à l'image de l'inscription _en vous souhaitant bonne réception_ que certaines secrétaires aimables ajoutent au bas de fax ou de méls...


----------



## geve

C'est vrai, c'est bizarre... Quand on dit "vous êtes le bienvenu", cela signifie "vous serez bien accueilli ici". Mais quand on "souhaite la bienvenue", on ne peut pas souhaiter à quelqu'un d'être bien accueilli... puisque c'est ce qu'on est en train de faire (bien accueillir)  

Le TLFi dit que "bienvenu(e)" est le participe passé, adjectif et substantif issu du verbe "bienvenir" (qualifié de rare et littéraire) :


> Accueillir favorablement quelqu'un du fait qu'il vient au bon moment. _Bienvenir qqn; se faire bienvenir de qqn_





			
				xav said:
			
		

> C'est ainsi que l'on m'a dit un jour _Les ingénieurs ne sont pas bienvenus dans la banque. _


Eh bien, peut-être que ce n'était simplement pas le moment _favorable_


----------



## xav

Waouh ! _Se faire bienvenir de qqn_ ! Je suis curieux d'entendre ça !



> Eh bien, peut-être que ce n'était simplement pas le moment _favorable_


(en effet, ça s'est arrangé après)


----------



## Ghotcom

Salut,

 J'étais moi aussi en train de me casser la tête sur la valeur de cette expression quand je suis tombé sur ce post.

En fait j'avais pris l'habitude de dire "la bienvenue" dans tous les cas de figures, mais récemment en le souhaitant à un ami, j ai écris : "Tu es la bienvenue", et les ennuis ont commencé :] . Pour lui, l expression correcte était "Tu es le bienvenu". J ai aussitôt saisi mon erreur, mais actuellement je ne considère pas ma phrase comme insensée, car j'emploie la forme substantivée et non l'adjectif au féminin. J'ai voulu dire "Je te souhaite la bienvenue"
Evidemment il est facile de se méprendre, alors depuis j'essaie de rentrer l 'adjectif masculin a chaque fois que je suis dans cette situation. 



> Mais quand on "souhaite la bienvenue", on ne peut pas souhaiter à quelqu'un d'être bien accueilli... puisque c'est ce qu'on est en train de faire (bien accueillir)


Ta remarque m'a fait tilté, car au contraire je pense qu'on peut lui souhaiter cela lorsqu'il s'agit d'une arrivée dans un pays ou dans une communauté (pensez aux personnel d'accueil..) , c'est-à-dire quand la personne qui débarque n'as pas fait la connaissance de tout le monde. Eh oui, on ne peut pas être sur qu'il sera bien accueilli par l'ensemble du groupe ou des habitants, ni même si son séjour se passera bien. Donc, à moins de parler pour un groupe restreint de proches dont on connait la réaction vis-à-vis du nouveau venu, on utilisera "la bienvenue" ce qui permet d'être plus objectif.


----------



## geve

Salut Ghotcom... et sois le bienvenu !! *



			
				Ghotcom said:
			
		

> En fait j'avais pris l'habitude de dire "la bienvenue" dans tous les cas de figures, mais récemment en le souhaitant à un ami, j ai écris : "Tu es la bienvenue", et les ennuis ont commencé :] . Pour lui, l expression correcte était "Tu es le bienvenu". J ai aussitôt saisi mon erreur, mais actuellement je ne considère pas ma phrase comme insensée, car j'emploie la forme substantivée et non l'adjectif au féminin. J'ai voulu dire "Je te souhaite la bienvenue"


Eh bien, oui, car dans le premier cas, en attribut du sujet, il s'agit du participe passé substantivé, donc il s'accorde avec la personne que l'on accueille : _le bienvenu, la bienvenue, les bienvenu(e)s. _Dans le deuxième, en complément d'objet direct, "la bienvenue" signifie "le bon accueil", _"l'arrivée propice et de ce fait bien accueillie "_ comme le définit le TLFi.
Il faudra dire à cet ami que quand même, une confusion entre attribut du sujet et COD n'est pas un motif de sanglante rupture !!  



			
				Ghotcom said:
			
		

> Ta remarque m'a fait tilté, car au contraire je pense qu'on peut lui souhaiter cela lorsqu'il s'agit d'une arrivée dans un pays ou dans une communauté (pensez aux personnel d'accueil..) , c'est-à-dire quand la personne qui débarque n'as pas fait la connaissance de tout le monde. Eh oui, on ne peut pas être sur qu'il sera bien accueilli par l'ensemble du groupe ou des habitants, ni même si son séjour se passera bien. Donc, à moins de parler pour un groupe restreint de proches dont on connait la réaction vis-à-vis du nouveau venu, on utilisera "la bienvenue" ce qui permet d'être plus objectif.


C'est tout à fait vrai, ma foi ! Ainsi, quand on est accueilli par une fanfare et un collier de fleurs (oui, oui, ça m'arrive assez souvent), on peut bien nous souhaiter la bienvenue puisqu'il est fort possible que d'autres démonstrations seront faites pour nous dire que nous sommes les bienvenus...

* et voilà pourquoi j'ai utilisé la formule plus haut : ici, on est bien accueillis, de multiples fois !


----------



## profrt

Je voulais simplement vérifier une impression:

On dit à quiconque, de n'importe quel sexe, "Soyez LA bienvenue" car "bienvenue" est la forme nominale et donc invariable. (On ne dit jamais, "Soyez LE bienvenu.")

Ai-je raison? Sinon, ayez la bonté de me mettre sur la bonne voie.


----------



## DDT

profrt said:
			
		

> Je voulais simplement vérifier une impression:
> 
> On dit à quiconque, de n'importe quel sexe, "Soyez LA bienvenue" car "bienvenue" est la forme nominale et donc invariable. (On ne dit jamais, "Soyez LE bienvenu.")
> 
> Ai-je raison? Sinon, ayez la bonté de me mettre sur la bonne voie.



En fait on dit "soyez le bienvenu" à un homme et comme ce fil est en français je vais le transférer dans le forum "Français seulement"

DDT

Edit: là où c'est invariable est quand on dit "Bienvenue !"


----------



## la reine victoria

profrt said:
			
		

> Je voulais simplement vérifier une impression:
> 
> On dit à quiconque, de n'importe quel sexe, "Soyez LA bienvenue" car "bienvenue" est la forme nominale et donc invariable. (On ne dit jamais, "Soyez LE bienvenu.")
> 
> Ai-je raison? Sinon, ayez la bonté de me mettre sur la bonne voie.


 

Bonjour Profrt,

J'ai trouvé chez Google, "soyez le/la/les bienvenue".


LRV


----------



## OlivierG

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Bonjour Profrt,
> J'ai trouvé chez Google, "soyez le/la/les bienvenue".



Presque: 
- Soyez le bienvenu
- Soyez la bienvenue
- Soyez les bienvenu(e)s


----------



## ena 63

comme quoi Google, peut se tromper et notre modérateur avoir raison !!!


----------



## ChiMike

Il y a aussi le nom féminin: la bienvenue

Souhaiter la bienvenue à quelqu'un.

Ou est-ce que je me trompe?


----------



## ena 63

pas du tout,


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Vous avez tout-à-fait raison; l'expression "souhaiter la bienvenue à quelqu'un est courante" et c'est bien ce nom qu'on utilise en disant : "Bienvenue à tous nos amis américains"


----------



## xav

Voilà - en somme, ne pas confondre "Soyez (le/la) bienvenu(e)" et "souhaiter la bienvenue". Dans la seconde expression, comme dans "Bienvenue à...", "bienvenue" est un nom (substantif) ; dans la première, c'est un adjectif - et l'article est facultatif.


----------



## geve

Bonjour bonjour !

Xav s'en souvient peut-être, on en avait aussi discuté ici : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=87599


----------



## xav

Bonjour, Geve, ça fait plaisir !!
Eh ben non, je ne m'en souvenais nullement... bravo pour votre mémoire !
(j'avais même oublié le beau verbe _bienvenir_...)


----------



## la reine victoria

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Presque:
> - Soyez le bienvenu
> - Soyez la bienvenue
> - Soyez les bienvenu(e)s


 

Merci Olivier,

Faut faire attention chez Google n'est-ce pas?  


Amitiés,
LRV


----------



## optimistique

Un francophone m'a dit une fois que "j'étais *la* bienvenue" (à aller faire quelque chose, peu importe quoi). Et moi je suis un garçon, et il le savait.

C'était donc une faute à lui, avait-il confondu les deux expressions? Et cette faute, est-elle faite souvent ou est-ce que c'est rare que ça se passe?


----------



## geve

Eh oui, Xav, ça fait longtemps (qu'on ne s'est "vus", qu'on ne s'est "bienvenus") !


			
				optimistique said:
			
		

> Un francophone m'a dit une fois qe "j'étais *la* bienvenue" (à aller faire quelque chose, peu importe quoi). Et moi je suis un garçon, et il le savait.
> 
> C'était donc une faute à lui, avait-il confondu les deux expressions? Et cette faute, est-elle faite souvent ou est-ce que c'est rare que ça se passe?


Souvent, je ne sais pas... en tout cas, le doute existe, comme le montre le post de Ghotcom dans cet autre fil !


----------



## xav

A vrai dire, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on dise en bon français "Tu es le bienvenu à/de faire qqch" - on dirait plutôt "Ton aide est bienvenue".
Je me demande donc si ce francophone était de bon aloi... En tout cas, pour moi, cette erreur ne peut être faite que par des non-francophones.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Je n'ai jamais entendu cette faute (mais ce n'est, bien sûr, pas une démonstration de quoi que ce soit). Il me semble que les gens qui pourraient faire cette erreur ne diraient pas "tu es le bienvenu" mais plutôt "bienvenue" ou "c'est sympa d'être venu".
D'autres opinions sont les bienvenues!


----------



## optimistique

Pour être honnête, c'était: "si tu veux faire bla, bla, tu es la bienvenue". Il est belge, d'ailleurs, peut-être ça suffit comme expliquation.
L'autre expression est une formulation de ma propre main, d'un non-francophone, qui semble donc ne pas être très bon.

Mais bon, en tout cas, c'est bon que j'ai lu ce sujet, car moi aussi je pensais que c'était toujours "la bienvenue", dans toute expression.


----------



## yserien

Je me demande si l'on peut écrire en français :

Soyez le bienvenu : lorsqu'on parle á un homme.
Soyez la bienvenue :                   á une femme.
Soyez les bienvenus :                   á tout le monde.

Une doute, c'est une doute. Merci


----------



## Gévy

Ah non, mon cher Yserien, une doute n'est pas une doute...  mais par contre : *un* doute est *un* doute !

Tu as raison, on peut dire tout cela,  , en changeant juste de sens l'accent sur le à. C'est parfait !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Parfait, sauf lorsque l'on parle qu'à des femmes: soyez les bienvenues.

(Attention, mettre des accents graves là où il faut des accents aigus, c'est grave, sauf si c'est à cause d'un bon Graves).


----------



## islamail

Salut a tous,

Dans l'expression par exemple:
"Vous êtes la bienvenue"
Est ce qu'on dit la bienvenue aux personnes des deux sexes ou bien ça doit s'accorder avec le sexes?


----------



## Pinairun

Vous êtes la bienvenue, Madame.
ou
Monsieur, vous êtes le bienvenu.

Et à tous les deux, tout le monde, mais sans le verbe: _Bienvenue à Paris!,_ par exemple.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ca dépend : "je vous souhaite la bienvenue" est tout à fait possible


----------



## islamail

Mais j'ai entendu dans des film dire,

Soyez la bienvenue ...

Est ce correct pour un sujet de sexe masculin ?


----------



## PrincesseDuFeu

Non, "soyez la bienvenue" ne s'utilise que pour une femme


----------



## kruzer

il s'agit de l'expression "bienvenue":

_(Je te/vous/leur souhaite la)_ bienvenue ! 

Bienvenue _(à toi/vous/eux)_ ! 

mais: sois le bienvenu/la bienvenu*e*, soyez les bienvenu*s*/bienvenu*es*, ils sont les bienvenu*s*, elles sont les bienvenu*es*... 

(et on dit: "toute aide sera la bienvenue" puisque _aide_ est féminin) 

Mais comment dire ? 

Bienvenu / Bienvenue à paris !
Bienvenus / Bienvenues à paris !

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

On dit "Bienvenu*e* à Paris", parce qu'il est ainsi sous-entendu que l'on souhaite "la bienvenue".


----------



## itka

On avait discuté de cette question ici.


----------



## maratona

Bonjour,
J´aimerais savoir si le nom "bienvenu" n´a pas de pluriel. Le dictionnaire montre le masculin et le féminin mais aucun exemple avec le pluriel; si quelqu´n pourrait  m´aider  j´en serais très reconnaissante.
maratona


----------



## SwissPete

Bienvenue au forum, maratona.

Oui, _bienvenu _a un pluriel.

A un homme : ..........Sois / soyez le bienvenu.
A une femme : .........Sois / soyez la bienvenue.
A plusieurs hommes : .Soyez les bienvenus.
A plusieurs femmes : .Soyez les bienvenues.


----------



## maratona

Merci SwissPete, Je n´ai pas remarqué que puisque c´est un adjetif doit s´accorder avec le nom. Ma confusion est due au fait que j´ai vu un affiche à l´entrée d´une ville qui disait: Welcome, Bienvenue....etc, je ne sais pas si on fait allusion à donner la Bienvenue tout simplement où bien la souhaiter à tout le monde, donc ça devrait être: Bienvenus


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

maratona said:


> j´ai vu un affiche à l´entrée d´une ville qui disait: Welcome, Bienvenue...


Ici, ce n'est pas un adjectif, mais un substantif... Nous vous souhaiton _la bienvenue_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour !

Je parle à un homme :
devrais-je dire soyez le bienvenu ou bienvenue
Et si je parle aux plusieurs personnes ? soyez les bienvenues ?

Faut-il accorder ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## traducteur efficace

1 homme ---> Soyez bienvenu
1 femme ---> Soyez bienvenue
2 hommes ---> Soyez bienvenus
2 femmes ---> Soyez bienvenues
1 homme et 1 femme ---> Soyez bienvenus


----------



## traducteur efficace

En français le masculin l'emporte toujours sur le féminin si ils sont ensembles


----------



## DearPrudence

"Soyez bienvenu" me semble bizarre.

Mais sinon, oui, on accorde "normalement" :
*"Soyez le bienvenu."
*Au pluriel, par défaut :
*"Soyez les bienvenus."
*Si on sait qu'il n'y a que des femmes, alors, on accord au féminin :
*"Soyez les bienvenues."*

On peut voir un simple "*Bienvenue !*" parce qu'il s'agit de l'expression :
*"(Je vous souhaite la) bienvenue !"
*


----------

